# Need help with company position titles PLEASE



## E.B.C.Nj (Jul 21, 2009)

I formed a Llc, and i need to fill out my secretary of state within a certain time frame. The problem is I need to declare all positions held in my corp., but i don't know what to classify someone who takes on multiple task.(Designing, stock inventory, editor, marketing) 
what one position could i classify those under?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Perhaps Supervising Manager.


----------



## MacCannon (Apr 18, 2011)

Manager. Executive assistant.


----------



## E.B.C.Nj (Jul 21, 2009)

supervising manager sounds good. thank you guys!!!


----------



## wetkiwi (Dec 5, 2009)

Give them a number 001 002 003 004 005 006 007 make it fun - lifes way to serious


----------



## Tiedyehill (May 13, 2011)

In my last business, I was CEO, CFO and HBW

Head bottel washer.

Make it fun


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you only need officers. you can either have managing member and member or you can have ceo, president, secretary, treasurer. they can be the same person or different people.


----------

